

Lulzsec leader outed with phone number published? - ianterrell
https://twitter.com/lulzsec/status/85474327239213056

======
ianterrell
Appears to belong to Barret Brown. <http://pastebin.com/NGz4NFFL>

~~~
shii
Twitter says the tweet doesn't exist, so scrot'd
<http://i.imgur.com/5NhXq.png>

~~~
Houston
Never heard of Barret Brown prior to this, but I found a very interesting
article on him here:
[http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Magazine/2011/April/How_Barr...](http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Magazine/2011/April/How_Barrett_Brown_Helped_Overthrow_the_Government_of_Tunisia.aspx).

